# [Risolto] kaffeine e dvb-t

## flocchini

su una macchina nuova ho appena installato kde4 e kaffeine, con un ricevitore dvb-t terratec cinergyT2, gia' usato sulla mia macchina di casa e perfettamente compatibile con i driver del kernel

il device adapter 0 e' correttamente creato, permessi a posto, moduli caricati

lsusb

```
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0ccd:0038 TerraTec Electronic GmbH Cinergy T^2 DVB-T Receiver
```

lsmod

```
dvb_usb_cinergyT2      10008  0

dvb_usb                16244  1 dvb_usb_cinergyT2

dvb_core               86332  1 dvb_usb
```

il problema e' che kaffeine si rifiuta di fare lo scan dei canali, tanto per essere chiari, "sorgente" e' vuoto:

http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/188/canali.png

cosa mi manca? io sospetto sia un baco dell'ebuild di kaffeine che non tira dentro NIENTE tipo dvb-utils o cose del genere, ma prima di emergere pacchetti a caso chiedo a voi

grazie

----------

## ciro64

Anch'io noto lo stesso problema (ho una Avermedia pci)

la versione è:

```
 $ kaffeine --version

Qt: 4.5.3

KDE: 4.3.3 (KDE 4.3.3)

Kaffeine: 1.0-pre2

```

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## flocchini

ok, ho risolto. Ho smascherato e installato il pacchetto media-tv/w_scan e relative dipendenze

poi eliminare ~/.kde4/share/apps/kaffeine/scanfile.dvb (o rinominarlo, non si sa mai)

quindi

```
w_scan -f t -c IT -x -k >> ~/.kde4/share/apps/kaffeine/scanfile.dvb
```

avviare kaffeine -> television -> configura televisione e scegliere il set adeguato tra i mux trovati con w_scan

lanciare la scansione da tv digitale -> televisione - canali

 :Wink: 

ora, visto che quando l'ho fatto notare al manteiner dell'ebuild mancava poco che fossi preso a male parole, mi presento su bugzilla con un "te lo avevo detto" o mi affido alla fiducia dell'utenza nel forum sperando che tutti i pellegrini giungano a questo thread?   :Laughing: 

----------

## !equilibrium

keffeine usa uno scanner suo interno, non usa w_scan o simili; io non ce l'ho e mi trova i canali IT correttamente

----------

## flocchini

magari non usa w_scan ma qualcosa che w_scan si porta dietro gli serve perche' senza di lui ti assicuro che non vedeva proprio la scheda come sorgente...

----------

## !equilibrium

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> magari non usa w_scan ma qualcosa che w_scan si porta dietro gli serve perche' senza di lui ti assicuro che non vedeva proprio la scheda come sorgente...

 

ti assicuro che media-tv/w_scan non ce l'ho installato

----------

## flocchini

beh ci credo  :Smile:  pero' allora devono servire comunque delle dipendenze, tipo linuxtv-dvb-apps e linuxtv-dvb-headers    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

